
Treaty of Sèvres (1920, birth of Syria) - vmorgulis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_S%C3%A8vres
======
vmorgulis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_S%C3%A8vres#French_M...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_of_S%C3%A8vres#French_Mandate_of_Syria)

